# We have no altars (Pierre Jurieu)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

We have no Altars; for since that Jesus Christ did Sacrifice his Sacred Person for our Salvation, having no more Sacrifices, we need no more Altars.

Pierre Jurieu, _A preservative against the change of religion, or, A just and true idea of the Roman Catholick religion, opposed to the flattering portraictures made thereof, and particularly to that of my Lord of Condom_, trans. Claudius Gilbert (London: Thomas Cockerill, 1683), p. 41.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mgkortus (Oct 6, 2020)

I trust I understand the intent of the quote (no altars like the RCC), but it is kind of odd in light of Hebrews 13:10 ("We have an altar..."). Does Jurieu acknowledge that in the context?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 6, 2020)

On Hebrews 13:10, yes we do have an altar, just as we have a sacrifice: Our Lord Christ.

And only that. 

I haven't read Jurieu, but I'd think that would be the obvious context if he were asked about Hebrews 13.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2020)

Neither do we have priests in the RC and Anglo-Catholic sense. There is a tendency nowadays to refer to anyone as a priest who is ordained clergy in Anglicanism. The wiki article Jurieu states that he was ordained an "Anglican priest" before returning to France. I doubt very much he would have considered himself to be a priest if he held the views then that he expresses here. I suspect this tendency to refer to them all as priests is a reflection on the influence of Anglo-Catholicism.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

mgkortus said:


> I trust I understand the intent of the quote (no altars like the RCC), but it is kind of odd in light of Hebrews 13:10 ("We have an altar..."). Does Jurieu acknowledge that in the context?



He means altars in the Romish sense. In that sense, we have no altars in our Reformed churches.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> There is a tendency nowadays to refer to anyone as a priest who is ordained clergy in Anglicanism. The wiki article Jurieu states that he was ordained an "Anglican priest" before returning to France.



In the Reformation CofE, "priest" was used a contraction of Presbyter_._


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> In the CofE, "priest" was a contraction of Pr_esbyter._


That's good to know. I doubt that's the connotation now. Haven't terms like "rector" been more common with evangelical Anglicans in recent years? Didn't Ryle denounce the idea of being a "priest?" I can't remember if it was "priest" or "Father."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> That's good to know. I doubt that's the connotation now. Haven't terms like "rector" been more common with evangelical Anglicans in recent years? Didn't Ryle denounce the idea of being a "priest?" I can't remember if it was "priest" or "Father."



In the CofI, Rector is the term most commonly used for a parish minister. Anytime an ordination has been announced, we have been told that so and so is going to be ordained as a presbyter. For political reasons if nothing else, using the term "priest" in Northern Ireland would not go down well among most Protestants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

